# Weather Apps in Mexico



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I've found that all three weather apps (Apple Weather, The Weather Channel, & Accuweather) kind of suck for Mexico (or at least Puerto Vallarta). The temperature readings & predictions are within reasonable ranges, but the maps & precipitation predictions are woefully inaccurate--much more than they are for US locations.

What do you fine folks use?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Local folks know what to expect, then look outside to confirm.
Apps?????? We never did have a smart phone, or even a cell phone. Just chatted on the street, etc.
Enjoy Mexico......


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Even the Weather Underground's web site is more or less OK ..... but here are their Apple apps

https://www.wunderground.com/download/index.asp


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Local folks know what to expect, then look outside to confirm.
> Apps?????? We never did have a smart phone, or even a cell phone. Just chatted on the street, etc.
> Enjoy Mexico......


Did you start your car with a hand crank on the front too?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I use weather. com, which is sometimes on the money, more or less. Lately it's been less accurate. For example, late yesterday afternoon it predicted the chance for rain in Mexico City was around 0%. I looked out the window and saw threatening dark clouds and felt that it would rain very soon, and so it did!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I get that I can look out & see what's happening right now or in 10 minutes. Beyond about an hour out, the apps I've tried are really bad. 

I also see plenty of people with their smartphones glued to their hands, and not just Americans or Canadians. 

I'm going to see if I find the Weather Underground app any better. Thanks for the suggestion, sparks.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Local folks know what to expect, then look outside to confirm.
> Apps?????? We never did have a smart phone, or even a cell phone. Just chatted on the street, etc.
> Enjoy Mexico......


Well, when my husband is in Mexico, he's essentially a local. But when he was in the middle of construction this spring, there were some unexpected rains which came before the normal rainy season. I was able to warn him from Toronto using my iPhone weather app that rain was predicted in Tepoztlan overnight, so he could make sure to cover the bags of cement and protect them from getting wet. There were a couple of times he would not have seen it coming when he went to bed, but a few hours later, sure enough, the rains came.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> Did you start your car with a hand crank on the front too?


My 1931 Plymouth did have a crank, and I had to use it a few times when the battery was weak. Normally, the 6V starter did the job; you know, the one which was activated by that big round metal button on the floor just above and to the right of the accelerator.:nod:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> My 1931 Plymouth did have a crank, and I had to use it a few times when the battery was weak. Normally, the 6V starter did the job; you know, the one which was activated by that big round metal button on the floor just above and to the right of the accelerator.:nod:


I can relate to that. My 1948 Plymouth still had a starter button, also a 6 volt, positive ground electrical system. It was my second car. My first, a 1942 Chevy, was older than I was. No crank on either though.

I have a neighbor who rebuilds old cars. He always has half a dozen parked on the street. Right now he is working on about six 1950s vintage pickup trucks and what looks like a Model A town car.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> I can relate to that. My 1948 Plymouth still had a starter button, also a 6 volt, positive ground electrical system. It was my second car. My first, a 1942 Chevy, was older than I was. No crank on either though.
> 
> I have a neighbor who rebuilds old cars. He always has half a dozen parked on the street. Right now he is working on about six 1950s vintage pickup trucks and what looks like a Model A town car.


My third car was a 1947 Plymouth 4dr Sedan; probably much like your 1948 model. Those were the good old days, when you could buy a serviceable used car for $25-$125 and gasoline was $2 for half a tank.....my high school years; 1951-1955. A movie date with pop-corn, plus a burger and coke afterward, was about $1.50 if we could scrape up that much. Now, we go to the movies on “old folks day“ for $3 without the pop-corn or burgers.

Now: back to the weather. We expect it to hit 115F in Tucson today. No APP !


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> My third car was a 1947 Plymouth 4dr Sedan; probably much like your 1948 model. Those were the good old days, when you could buy a serviceable used car for $25-$125 and gasoline was $2 for half a tank.....my high school years; 1951-1955. A movie date with pop-corn, plus a burger and coke afterward, was about $1.50 if we could scrape up that much. Now, we go to the movies on “old folks day“ for $3 without the pop-corn or burgers.
> 
> Now: back to the weather. We expect it to hit 115F in Tucson today. No APP !


On the 2nd of June, I crossed Arizona on I-10. It was 115 F (46 C) then too. Meanwhile, here in Guadalajara, the rainy season is in full force. Rain every night keeps the day time high below 30 C (86 F).


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Try forecast.io - pretty much right on most of the time.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Recently tried a few (for Android), and ended up keeping 1Weather


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

For an Android app, can't beat Weather Underground. On my tablet w/GPS, hones in on closest weather data station, no matter where I travel inMexico


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Conagua has an app called MeteoInfo. You could give it a try.


----------



## gnosticker (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been using WeatherUnderground for over a year, here in Puebla. Our weather here is usually pretty consistent, hurricanes far to the east and west notwithstanding. It has been pretty reliable as an app despite not having much in the way of radar.


----------

